# Schicker single CPU Kühler



## MontagID (22. Mai 2016)

*Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Hi Leute,

da ich mein Gehäuse und die Komponenten alle ein wenig umbaue, stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich ebenfalls einen neuen Lüfter einbauen möchte.  Brauchen tu ich eigentlich keinen, da ich für meinen I7 6700K derzeit einen Brocken 2 benutze. Damit komme ich zwar gut klar, aber ich möchte einen, der mich optisch ein weniger mehr anspricht - da ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster bekommen werde. Es geht hier also weniger um brauchen, mehr um wollen.

Nun die eigentliche Frage an euch:

Welche Lüfter im ähnlichen Leistungs-/Preissegment des Brocken 2, könnt ihr 

1. empfehlen
2. gefallen euch besonders gut 

Ich bin gespannt und hoffe auf interessante postings!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Ein Ninja 4 von Scythe sieht in deinem Gehäuzse so aus: Ohne Fingerabdrücke finde ich den schön, der Vorteil zum Brocken 2 ist aber marginal bis unmerklich
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...5-pcgh-edition-3-16_grafikkarte_eingebaut.jpg


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Schick Alu..oder was "farbiges" bzw. schwarzes?


----------



## MontagID (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Schwarz fasse ich mal ins auge. Matt wäre ggf auch cool. Hab mir mal den dark rock 3 angeschaut, find ich interessant. Aber mich interessiert auch, was euch so gefällt!


----------



## Dagnarus (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Warum was uns gefällt? DU musst dir das die ganze Zeit anschauen also sollte es dir gefallen.
Und fürs Protokoll: Noctua NH-D14 oder 15. Mir wurden die Dinger aber zu gross und schwer und hab auf WaKü gewechselt.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Mir gefällt der olymp gut, frei nach dem Motto größer ist besser. Aber wenns dir um die Optik geht denk mal über eine Kompakt-Wakü nach, am besten irgendeine bei der du dir kühlflüssigkeit beleuchten und einfärben kannst


----------



## MontagID (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jop. Auch was euch gefällt . Mich interessiert die Palette verschiedenster kühler. Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja coole vorschläge. 

Wakü habe ich mir tatsächlich auch mal überlegt, will ich auch nicht ganz verwerfen.
Wo liegt man da preislich in etwa für ein  gerät mit gutem preis/leistungsverhaltnis?

Aber hier solls primär um lüfter gehen. 
Denke, dass da ein guter auch eher leiser ist, oder?


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wie hoch darf der Kühler denn überhaupt im neuen Gehäuse sein, wie teuer darf die Geschichte denn werden?
Generell ist der Brocken schon ganz ordentlich, wenns passt liefert der True Spirit 140 eine bessere Leistung bei gleiche Geräuschkulisse und hat einen vernickelten Deckel.
Ich selbst habe einen Le Grand Macho drinen, macht optisch mit einem schwarzen Fan davor auch einiges her und kühlt super. 
Ansonsten ist eine schicke Wasserkühlung natürlich immer schöner allerdings auch teurer.


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Das ganze wird in einem define r5 platz finden müssen. Alle ram plätze werden belegt sein. Wakü hab ich mal geschaut, da ich allerdings auch großen wert auf die Lautstärke lege, wird diese wohl eher nicht mehr in frage kommen. Ausser ihr sagt mir, dass eine wakü bei gleicher leistung und preis im vergleich zur luftkühlung leiser ist? Die kelvin s24 bzw s36 gefällt mir schon auch. Optisch bin ich auch eher bei einer wakü, preis und lautstärke schrecken mich aber leider ab.
Naja, preislich beweg ich mich zwischen 50-80€. Wenn es eine wirklich leise und gute wakü gibt, auch mehr. Der le grand macho schaut ja eigtl ganz gut aus, aber das is halt auch n ziemlich krasser brummer


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

AiO würde ich zu dem Preis nicht kaufen da bekommt man nur Müll und ist teilweise lauter unterwegs als unter Luft. 
Ins R5 passen Kühler bis 180mm hast also Platz nach oben, der Le Grand Macho ist rießig kühlt aber wirklich super, ich bin damals von einem Dark Rock Pro 2 gewechselt weil die Montage von
BeQuiet Kühlern (auch heute noch) einfach schlecht ist bin sehr zufrieden, kann später mal schauen ob ich irgendwo ein Bild habe.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

der ist mal was ganz anderes und auch hübsch.


----------



## Meroveus (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Für Single Tower in schwarz: Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU-Kuhler


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Hier sind noch weitere Vorschläge..und natürlich auch mein Favorit momentan >>siehe Sig<<  (momentan leider wieder grad nicht verfügbar, mußte ggf. kurz warten..)


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

habe mir jetzt mal die letzten drei von euch verlinkten angeschaut. der genesis kühlkörper ist ja mal ein interessantes konzept.
 der Megahalems gefällt mir jetzt von denen weites gehend am meisten.

bin jetzt dennoch am schwanken zwischen einem dark rock 3 und der wakü von fractal design kelvon 24.
die wakü soll laut test sogar etwas leiser sein als mein aktueller brocken 2. 

generelle frage:
welche unterschiede machts, den radiator oben bzw. in die front zu montieren? auf was ist da zu achten?


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Würde die Wakü nicht nehmen wenn du anfangs keine Probleme hast wird sich das zu dem Preis schnell ändern wenn man man runterrechnet was man für die Teile (Pumpe usw.) bezahlt hat kann das nichts sein.
Der Dark Rock 3 kühlt super BeQuiet hatte allerdings bisher immer eine sehr schlechtes Montagesystem keine Ahnung ob sich beim 3er was verbessert hat.


----------



## hanrot (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Das Problem bei den AiO-WaKüs liegt eigentlich nicht primär in den Lüftern sondern viel mehr in hörbaren Punpengeräuschen. Da kann man Glück haben und eine sehr leise erwischen aber eben auch Pech. Ganz gut hat sich da bis jetzt die SilverStone Tundra TD02-E in Wasserkuhlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich hier bewährt.
Die Schneeflocke wird glaube ich von einer blauen LED beleuchtet. http://www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2015/03/12071332840l.jpg
Ob oben oder in der Front ist Geschmacksache. Wichtiger ist die Frage ob ein- oder ausblasend montiert wird. Einblasend - geringe CPU Temperatur, dafür eventuelle Mehrbelastung der GPU und der Spannungswandler. Ausblasend - eventuell leicht höhere CPU Temperatur, dafür bessere GPU und Spannungswandler Temperaturen.

Edit: Dafür kannst du bei WaKüs meistens die Lüfter etwas langsamer drehen lassen als bei vergleichbaren Luftkühlern.


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

In dem Test hier:
Fractal Design Kelvin S24 TEST: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkuhlung - YouTube
macht sich die Kelvin 24 eigentlich ganz gut. Und von den Lautstärken her,  so wie da benannt, müsste sie aktuell insgesamt leiser sein, als mein Brocken 2. Damit könnte ich, was die Lautstärke betrifft, leben. 
Preislich ist das natürlich wiederum eine andere Sache, wirtschaftlich betrachtet ist das natürlich non sens. Also es hat weniger was mit technischen Aspekten zu tun, sondern viel mehr optischen/ästhetischen - natürlich sollte es dennoch einen guten bis sehr guten Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Mit der Kelvin hast du zwei Vorteile: 1) versperrt es dir nicht total den Platz auf dem Board, sprich kannst den RAM auch ohne Kühlerdemontage rausziehen und 2) kann man die Kelvin erweitern, sprich nen besseren/grösseren Radiator verbauen und/oder um nen GPU Kühler. War auch sehr überrascht, wie gut sie in den Reviews abschneidet, wobei in manchen einfach die rechtwinkligen Anschlüsse als Manko gesehen werden.
Bzgl. der lauter werdenden Pumpe... also entweder hab ich ein tolles Teil erwischt oder aber andere haben ein Montagsmodell erwischt, denn meine hört man nur, wenn ich alle Gehäuselüfter abschalte und die Grak ausbaue, sonst hört man nix. Und im Normalbetrieb sind die beiden WingBoost vom Radi bzw. der Radiallüfi meiner GTX 760 am "lautesten". Die einzigen Probleme bisher, hatte ich mit nem Modell von CoolIt (damals der E.C.O.) und drum machte ich nen Bogen um die Corsair, da die ja z.T. auf CoolIt Modelle setzen. Von dem Raijintek-Teil und all seinen Ablegern nahm ich Abstand, weil die ja gerne mal Risse im Gehäuse kriegen. Eigentlich wollt ich ja die Swiftech H220, doch nach dem Knatsch mit Asetek, kam ja die überarbeitete H220X bzw. deren Nachfolger und die sagte mir einfach nicht mehr zu, weshalb ich schlussendlich zur Cryorig A80 griff. Bisher bin ich zufrieden, wobei auch die eigentlich nix anderes als ne Asetek (wie auch das Modell von Arctic, NZXT, Intel, usw.) ist, jedoch mit Detailänderungen/-anpassungen (z.B. dem Zusatzlüfter für die Spannungswandler).
Wenn dich die Kelvin also anspricht, dann lass dich nur nicht verrückt machen und greif zu. Schliesslich musst DU ja damit leben und nicht andere


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

kurz für mein besseres verständnis: du hast eine kelvin 24?


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



MontagID schrieb:


> kurz für mein besseres verständnis: du hast eine kelvin 24?



Njet, ich griff zur Cryorig. Als ich meine kaufte, war von der Kelvin nur die kleine T12 erhältlich und ich wollte nix unterhalb von ner 240-er. Und da ein Kollege schon mit der A40 Ultimate zufrieden war, griff ich zur grossen A80. Aber eben, die ist nicht viel anders als z.B. die NZXT Kraken X61, ausser dass man bei der Kraken ja noch mit Software steuern kann. Die Fractal scheint aber von nem anderen Hersteller zu kommen. Was mir bisher am besten gefallen hat und auch ein Grund war, weshalb ich weg von so massigen Turmkühlern wollt: ich wechsel öfters mal den RAM und da ist es einfach nur besch...eiden, wenn man jedes Mal erst den Lüfter vom Kühler frimmeln muss.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wie wäre es mit einem Matterhorn?
matterhorn rev c - Google-Suche
Ich liebe das Teil!


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Sieht auch schick aus.
Wird immer schwieriger 

Was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ich die oberste Lamelle meines Brocken 2 schwarz/matt lackiere? Kann man das ohne weiteres machen oder muss man da bestimmtes beachten?
Ggf. ist das auch noch eine Option, vermutlich sogar die günstigste


----------



## Chimera (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Was soll passieren? Nix, wenn du nicht grad ne 10mm Lackschicht draufknallst  Wichtig ist einfach, dass du vor dem lacken sehr gut entfettest, da sonst der Lack nicht hält und zu blättern beginnen kann, was dann sauhässlich aussieht. Bzgl. der Kühlleistung macht es jedefalls nicht viel aus. Hab beim Xigmatek Gaia z.B. die oberste Lamelle mit Schwarz lackiert  und dann mit Montana Night Glow noch ein Phosphorlogo drauf gesprutzt. Bei Tag sah man nur die schwarze Lamelle durch das Fenster, aber in der Nacht bzw. im dunkeln leuchtete dann das Logo schön grün 
Was ich einfach empfehlen kann: nicht auf billigen Lack setzen, sondern die Investition in hochwertigen in Kauf nehmen. Auf ne Grundierung hab ich zwar verzichtet (da ein CPU Kühler ja nicht der gleichen Belastung ausgesetzt wird wie z.B. eine Autopkarosse o.ä.), kann man aber machen, wenn man will. Hab einfach am Ende ne ganz feine Schicht Klarlack drübergezogen, was aber vorallem wegen der Leuchtfarbe war.


----------



## MontagID (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

super, danke

also bevor ich jetzt noch mal 70 euro für einen lüfter oder mehr als 100 für eine wakü ausgebe, probiere ich es wohl mal mitm lackieren, mehr als kaputt gehen kann er ja nicht 
ich probier es mal mit dem seidenmatt schwarz von edding, den du da gepostet hast. kostet ja nicht die welt.


----------



## Dagnarus (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wenn du den Lüfter oben lackieren willst, dann oben an besten mit Alkohol reinigen, dann für bessere Haftung kurz mit 400er/1000er Schleifpapier anrauen und dann druff mit dem Lack   Und vor dem sprühen einfach den Lüfter rundum mit Paketklebeband abkleben. 

Wenn es kein glänzender sein soll kann ich als Lack eins empfehlen: Citadel Chaos Black. Ist quasi Grundierung und Farbe in einem. Hält bombenfest meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Chimera (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jo, wobei ich mittlerweile die Edding eher überteuer find. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast: von Belton/Molotow gibt es neu die Flame Dosen, die ein super P/L-Verhältnis bieten: MOLOTOW™ Shop | Flame. Da hat man wie bei den Edding auch 200ml Dosen, jedoch kosten sie deutlich weniger und sind zudem low pressure, sprich man kann sie auch in der Hütte nutzen, ohne gleich die Wände voll zu machen 
Ob du noch grundierst oder nicht, bleibt dir selbst überlassen. Bei Metall lohnt sich ein Primer halt schon, um ne gute Haftung zu bekommen, aber wenn du nicht dran rumkratzen gehst, ist es sicher nicht zwingend nötig. Drum wäre jetzt meine(!) Empfehlung: 1x Molotow/HitColor Haftgrund (ist mit nicht mal € 4.- auch nicht so teuer oder alternative Edding Primer) und dann entweder das Schwarz von Edding (was halt ein normales RAL 9005 ist) oder dann das Flame Tiefschwarm FB-904 oooder das Montana MNT94 Black 9011. Man kann natürlich auch Baumarktspraydosen holen, nur zahlt man da meist für echt guten Autolack auch deutlich mehr. Persönlich machte ich bisher mit den Graffitidosen gute Erfahrungen, egal auf welchem Untergrund (Plastik, Leinwand, Glas, Metall und auch auf Holz). 
Und wenn du dann noch ein möglichst feines Cap verwendest, wie z.B. die Montana Level 1 oder einfach ne Skinny Cap, dann kannst du auch schön sauber werkeln


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Die normalen Molotow Premium tuns eigentlich auch. Sind um Längen besser als der überteuerte Schrott ausm Baumarkt.
Und zwischen den einzelnen Schichten immer vorsichtig _anschleifen_, damit der Lack auch haftet.

Würde mich aber mal interessieren, ob die ein-zwei, evtl auch drei Schichten mit der Zeit durch erhöhte Temperaturbelastung nicht spröde werden.


----------



## Chimera (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Würde mich aber mal interessieren, ob die ein-zwei, evtl auch drei Schichten mit der Zeit durch erhöhte Temperaturbelastung nicht spröde werden.



Ohne Primer? Weiss ich nicht. Aber wenn man zuvor das Bauteil mit dem Primer grundiert hat, dann halten auch die normalen Acryllacke a la Belton/Molotow, Montana, Sparvar, etc. sehr gut. Wenn man sorgfältig arbeitet, dann hält es recht gut und sollt auch bei den Tempis nicht abplatzen. Alternative wären die neueren Montana White, welche auf ner Synthibasis aufbauen und speziell für extreme Tempis gedacht sind (wohl eine der wenigen Cans, welche man auch mitten im Winter nutzen kann), jedoch high pressure sind...
Montana Barca hat zudem noch die Industrial, welche zwar etwas teurer sind, aber just für den industriellen Gebrauch gedacht sind: MTN INDUSTRIAL - MTN SHOP Aerosol Art Supply. Deren Lack verwendeten wir im Farblager, um die Gestelle neu zu lacken. Wobei sie für grobe Sachen gut sind, bei feinem Zeug würd ich eher Abstand nehmen.
Denke mal, wenn man zuvor gut entfettet, dann nen Vorlack nimmt und vor dem Endsprutz die einzelnen Schichten mit 800-1000er Schleifpapier fein anschleift, dann hält es. Würd einfach nicht den Hammertest machen 

PS: Und sonst halt gleich mit ner Bitumenfarbe a la Montana Blackout Tarblack  Mag das Schwarz aber nicht so, hat nen leichten Braunstich (wohl vom Bitumen). Im Endeffekt spielt halt ne Rolle, ob man wasserbasierenden Lack oder lösungsmittelbasierenden nimmt. Mischen sollt man nicht, kommt nicht so toll (gibt dann schöne Falten und Runzeln).


----------



## Pladdaah (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Hab meinen Ben Nevis matt-schwarz lackiert.  Macht schon was her,  so nen Lack kriegst du für 5 Euro in jedem Baumarkt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja das Gehäuse gehört invertiert  
Gesendet von meinem Z1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MontagID (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

invertiert?! dann siehts komisch aus, du meinst um 180grad gedreht?

ja, sieht cool aus. ich denke ich werde das auch machen.
momentan steht die kiste, sieht cooler aus als gedacht, der lüfter sieht ansich auch cooler aus als gedacht. aber oben drauf matt wäre schon noch geiler.

jetzt hat es sich ja gezeigt, dass hier doch der ein oder andere ahnung von lacken und dem prozedere hat.

so ein matt-schwarz ähnlich bei dem chaos black fänd ich schon gut.
emfpiehlt es sich da nun eine grundierung aufzutragen, was würde die bewirken? ich kenn mich da leider null aus...

ansonsten würde ich so vorgehen:

kühlkörper ausbauen
abkleben
schmirgeln
reinigen
besprühen
trocken
einbaun
kiste zu
?!


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jetzt muss ich hier noch mal kurz nachhaken.
Entspricht die oben genannte Vorgehensweise in etwa der zu empfehlenden?

Wie ihr wisst soll es schwarz-matt sein.

Welchen Lack empfehlt ihr. Grundierung ja oder nein? Worin liegen die Unterschiede? Hier wurde gesagt, dass das an mir liegt ob ich möchte oder nicht? Ist es also egal?

edit:
sry, hab jetzt den thread noch mal durchgelesen und einige infos zu oben genannten fragen gefunden 

bestellen werd ich jetzt folgendes:

HitColor Haftgrund grau 400ml	
FLAME™ ORANGE Ultra Acrylic Paint 400ml


kurz noch ein paar erfahrungswerte, wieviel krieg ich damit flächenmäßig etwa besprüht?
ginge der hässliche speicher damit auch übersprüht?!
16GB Crucial CT2K8G4DFD8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jap, das gehe, aber kleb alle Kontakte sauber ab.


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Haftgrund macht genau das, was der Name sagt: er sorgt für bessere Haftung. Musst es dir so vorstellen: auf ganz glattem Untergrund, da hat Lack nix woran er sich halten kann, drum besteht dann ein gewisses Risiko, dass er irgendwann mal zu blättern beginnt oder schon bei leichter Belastung abplatzt. Wenn du das Bauteil danach nie mehr anfasst und es auch sonst zu keiner Berühung, z.B. mit nem Schraubenzieher o.ä., kommt, dann kann man ohne Haftgrund arbeiten.
Ansonsten ist ein haftgrund gerade bei Metall ein Vorteil und sorgt halt für eine viel bessere Haftung. Mal am Beispiel Autoblech: da wird zuerst geschliffen, dann ein Füller aufgesprüht (der jede noch so feine Ritze auffüllt), dann ein Haftgrund, dann der Lack und je nachdem am Ende noch ne Schicht Klarlack. Ist bei nem Kühler natürlich oversized, denn ein kühler ist nie der gleichen Belastung wie ein Auto ausgesetzt. Drum würde es reichen, wenn du einfach gut entfettest (z.B. Aceton, Spiritus), alles was nicht gelackt werden soll sauber abklebst (am besten mit Latexhandschuhen arbeiten, sonst machst du gleich wieder fettige Fingerabdrücke und mit Pech sieht man die sogar danach nach dem lackieren), dann eine ultrafeine Schicht Haftgrund (bitte zuerst auf nem alten Karton, Plastik, etc. testen und erst danach am Bauteil sprühen) und dann eine feine Schicht Lack. Wichtig: immer im Flow sprühen, niemals stillstehend an einer Stelle. Muss alles eine fliessende Bewegung des Handgelenkes sein, so erhält man ne feine und gleichmässige Schicht.
Welche Farbe du schlussendlich nimmst, bleibt dir überlassen. Die Unterschiede sind heute marginal, ausser man greift zu (igitt) Ironlak  Dir muss einfach der Unterschied zwischen z.B. lösungsmittelbasierten und wasserbasierten Lacken klar sein. Mit lösungsmittelbasierten Sprays sollte(!) man immer mit Maske arbeiten und möglichst in nem gut durchlüfteten Raum, denn die Lösungsmittel sind "seeeehr gesund". Wasserbasierende Lacks sind umweltfreundlicher, aber nicht immer gleich robust wie lösungsmittelbasierende.
Persönlich(!) arbeite ich am liebsten mit den MNT 94 von Montana Barcelona (nicht dasselbe wie Montana Deutschland). Der Grund ist einfach: 1) stinken deren Sprays nicht so, 2) hab ich die meisten Töne auch als Marker in der gleichen Farbe und 3) find ich die Dosen vom Druck her ideal für Indoor. Draussen ziehe ich die Montana Hardcore vor, welche vergleichbar mit den Montana Black sind. Von den Edding hab ich zum testen auch ein paar bekommen, find den Lack auch gut, aber Preis/Menge ist einfach ne Unverschämtheit (wenn man z.B. mit den Flame vergleicht, wo dieselben 200ml deutlich günstiger sind). Auch die Caps von Edding sind total überteuert.
Spray an sich, also die Marke, ist relativ egal. Wichtig ist nur, dass du nicht mischt, also nicht nen Lack aus Wasserbasis mit nem Nitrolack, weil dann hast du schöne Bescherung  Es gibt im Baumarkt sonst auch noch Hochtemperaturlack, welcher z.B. für Motoren genutzt wird, der wäre natürlich auch nutzbar, aber deutlich teurer als normale Dosen. Wobei ich ganz klar sagen muss (aus ner Erfahrung mit Spraydosen von...1993 bis heute sind...): Dose ist nicht gleich Dose. Günstige Lacke aus dem Discounter sind meist von minderwertiger Güte. Für den Laien mag es reichen, denn es färbt ja auch, doch jemand der bissel was von Farbe versteht, der macht nen grossen Bogen um so Zeugs. Gute Lacke kosten nun mal, hat aber auch Vorteile. 
Mit den Flame machst du nicht viel falsch, da du ne gute Menge zu nem fairen Preis hast (bei den 200ml). Ob du nun den Haftgrund von Edding, von Belton/HitColor oder sonst was nimmst, ist dir überlassen. Wichtig aber, wie wir dir schon paar Posts zuvor schrieben: mit ganz feinem(!) Schleifpapier nach dem ersten Anstrich kurz anschleifen, dann nochmals ne ganz feine Schicht drauf und dann hält es auch


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Grundsätzlich wäre noch anzumerken, das eine zusätzliche Lackschicht immer die Kühlleistung des Kühlers reduziert


----------



## Dagnarus (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Ja, aber nicht auf der obersten Lamelle. Die Luft geht ja "im" Kühler durch und nicht aussen dran. Es soll ja (bisher hab ich das so verstanden) nur der "Top" vom Kühler lackiert werden.


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Der Brocken 2 hat 36 Lamellen (extra nachgezählt )
Somit hat er 72 "Flächen".
Lackiere ich davon eine, also die oberste, entspricht das in etwa 0,72%
Geht man also einfachkeitshalber davon aus, dass alle Flächen gleichmäßig für die Kühlung sorgen und die lackierte Fläche gar nicht mehr kühlt, verliere ich im schlimmsten Fall also weniger als 1% Kühlleistung.

Mach ichs mir zu einfach?

danke chimera für deine ausführliche antwort!
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die Farbe die ich bestellt habe auch noch für 4 ram riegel und die weisen metall dinger im define r5 reicht?!
http://techreport.com/r.x/2015_1_24_Fractal_Designs_Define_R5_case_reviewed/front34.jpg
so wie dort auf dem bild sehe ich die weißen teile auch, die mach ich dann auch gleich noch schwarz.

bei dem ram, da es ja hier empfindlichere bauteile sind, empfiehlt es sich da plastik 70 vorher drauf zu sprühen und dann die farbe?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



MontagID schrieb:


> Mach ichs mir zu einfach?


Nein. Die Veränderung wirst Du nicht merken. Auch eine lackierte Fläche gibt natürlich Wärme ab.


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Beim RAM wäre es natürlich ideal, wenn man die Heatspreader abnimmt, dennsonst ist es halt schon ein Risiko. Für nen Kollegen hab ich mal mit Chromlack schön glänzend silberne Riegel gemacht, dazu hab ich beim Conrad billige Akasa RAM Kühlbleche geholt, die angeschliffen, gesprüht und dann mit Lack versiegelt. Er machte dies aber rein der Optik wegen, denn die Kühlleistung war bei diesen Blechen dann schon etwas schlechter als mit den originalen HyperX Blechen.
Beim Kühler ist es weniger schlimm, vorallem wenn es ein riesen Teil ist, dann macht die eine Lamelle auch nicht so viel aus. Aber beim RAM ist es dan nschon wieder was anderes, da ist der Anteil grösser... Wenn du den wirklich auch lacken willst, dann besser RAM ohne Kühlbleche holen und dann ein billiges Kit Kühlbleche (z.B. von Arctic Cooling, die haben nen mega Kamm oder eben von Akasa, die sind eher Low Profile) holen und die lacken.
Bei der Menge, da ist es halt immer so ne Sache. Wenn du es schaffst in feinen Schichten zu sprühen, dann reicht dir der Lack für alles locker vom Hocker, sogar für mehrere Schichten. Drum meine Empfehleung, dass du möglichst ein feines Cap nutzt, denn damit lässt es sich bei so kleinen Flächen viel besser dosieren. Standardmässig kommen die meisten Dosen mit normalen Caps daher, etwas gröber als Skinny (für feine Sachen, wobei es auch noch Super Skinny gibt), aber feiner als ein Fat Cap (Fat Cap -> für grosse Flächen, fette Striche). Meist reichen die beiliegenden Caps, ich jedoch nutze allgemein eigentlich fast nur Skinnys und seit einiger Zeit die Level Caps von Montana (aber nur Level 1 bis 3, alles darüber ist mir schon zu breit). Übrigens, in nem Sprayershop kriegst du die Caps um einiges billiger als z.B. im Baumarkt oder im Künstlerzubehör. Bei meinem Händler zahl ich pro Cap ca. -.20, ist also ein Klacks. Natürlich kann man nach der Nutzung das Cap durchblasen und so reinigen, jedoch verstopfen grad die feinen Caps sehr gerne mal bei einigen Farben und da ist es dann schon vorteilhaft, wenn man paar in Vorrat hat


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Achso, ich dachte schon, er will den Kühler komplett lackieren


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Die RAM steine die ich habe, habe gar keinen heatspreader. Die sind blank, daher ja auch der Wunsch zum lackieren. Wenn ich größere rein setze, wirds mit dem Lüfter eng, zwar kann ich den Lüfter am Kühlkörper höher setzen, dann steht er aber über und gibt an der Stelle kein sauberes Bild. Ich kann natürlich extra heatsinks drauf stöpseln, dazu müsste ich dann aber auch wieder einen neuen thread aufmachen, weil ich nicht weiß was was taugt usw. usf.. Und zu hoch wirds dann vermutlich auch wieder.  Gut, aber die RAM Steine stehen eh hinten dran. Vielleicht krieg ich die aktuellen auch verkauft und kaufe mir dann welche, die von Haus aus besser aussehen, bei mindestens gleicher Leistung - was nicht schwer sein sollte.

Den ganzen Kühlkörper zu lackieren, ja Bock hätte ich jetzt schon drauf  

Naja, eins nach dem andern.
Sobald die Lacke und Utensilien angekommen sind, lackiere ich erstmal den Kühlkörper und die Lamellen des Gehäuses.
Dann kommt noch eine LED rein und dann wars das erstmal.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Dein Ergebnis kannst du auch mal hier posten http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/51


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Meinst du mit den Lamellen des Gehäuses etwa die weißen PCI-Blenden?
Da wird das Lackieren nämlich schon schwieriger, weil du Bauteile hast, die mechanisch beansprucht werden. Gerade beim Schrauben Reindrehen und Verkanten unter Druck löst sich so eine "einfache" Lackschicht schonmal schnell ab...

*PS:* Danke an Chimera für die vielen Infos und persönlichen Erfahrungswerte!
Das hilft sicher auch anderen (einschließlich mir) für ihre Projekte weiter


----------



## hanrot (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Also ich wäre auf jeden Fall auf das Endergebnis gespannt. Mach doch dann mal ein paar Fotos


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Ja, die PCI Blenden meine ich. Da da in nähere Zukunft keine andere Hardware rein muss oder geändert wird, kann man das hoffentlich schon machen. Werde auch vorsichtig sein 
Jetzt ist morgen ja Feiertag, daher wird es wohl auch etwas dauern bis die Lacke kommen. Sobald dann alles aber fertig ist und ich zufrieden bin, werde ich ein paar Fotos machen und hier posten. 
Von mir auch an dieser Stelle noch mal ein liebes Dankeschön!


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



MontagID schrieb:


> Die RAM steine die ich habe, habe gar keinen heatspreader. Die sind blank, daher ja auch der Wunsch zum lackieren. Wenn ich größere rein setze, wirds mit dem Lüfter eng, zwar kann ich den Lüfter am Kühlkörper höher setzen, dann steht er aber über und gibt an der Stelle kein sauberes Bild. Ich kann natürlich extra heatsinks drauf stöpseln, dazu müsste ich dann aber auch wieder einen neuen thread aufmachen, weil ich nicht weiß was was taugt usw. usf.. Und zu hoch wirds dann vermutlich auch wieder.  Gut, aber die RAM Steine stehen eh hinten dran. Vielleicht krieg ich die aktuellen auch verkauft und kaufe mir dann welche, die von Haus aus besser aussehen, bei mindestens gleicher Leistung - was nicht schwer sein sollte.
> 
> Den ganzen Kühlkörper zu lackieren, ja Bock hätte ich jetzt schon drauf
> 
> ...



Schau, mit diesen hier von Akasa steigt die Höhe gerade mal... um 1-2mm, vielleicht auch 3mm, aber kaum mehr: Akasa Thermal Solution. Performancemässig würd ich nicht auf RAM Kühler setzen, denn 1) bringen die dir nur bei extremem OC was und 2) müsstest du dann schon min. Modelle wie den EKL Rambock, Thermaltake Spirit RS, etc. verwenden und die sind monströs(!) hoch oder eben die von Arctic, dann hast du ne Höhe wie mit den HyperX T1. Wenn es rein um die Optik geht, dann reichen solche Bleche wie jene von Akasa locker, gibt noch andere ähnliche. Die Akasa gab es in blau oder kupfern.
Bzgl. lacken des PCBs... nun, da hab ich null Erfahrung und wär ich auch eher vorsichtig, denn die Gefahr, dass der RAM danach hinüber wär, dürft wohl etwas grösser sein als bei lackierten Blechen  Und wenn dir die Optik wichtig ist, dann kann ich dir zwei geile Alternativen nennen: entweder die GEIL Dragon (blankes PCB mit abgebildetem Drachen und LED als Auge) oder dann jene die ich nutze: Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer mit LEDs in blau/orange oder rot/grün, die man dann auch noch in Blinkfrequenz und Farbcombo einstellen kann.
Gibt aber auch noch andere LED RAM, wie die Avexir oder dann die neue Klevv. Meine Ballistix sind im Vergleich zu normal hohem RAM auch nicht sooo viel höher, wobei dies ja eh nur dann zu nem Problem wird, wenn man alle Bänke belegen will. Wenn du nur 2 von 4 Slots belegst, sollte es selbst mit grossen Kühlern keine Probs geben. Klickst du mal in meine Sysprofile, dann siehst du dort die Bilder von meinem Intel mit den Ballistix, als noch der Macho drin war: passte, ohne Probleme.
Der Nachteil bei den Crucial: man findet die Modelle mit den LEDs leider nur noch schwerer und leider gibt es sie nur mit blau/orange und grün/rot, aber nicht blau/rot oder blau/grün. Hat seinen Reiz, wenn es wie an ner Kirmiss im PC leuchtet, da springt das Kinde in mir jubelnd hoch 

@derKabelbinder: Thanks, bin genauso happy über deine ausführlichen Lüfitests, denn die haben mir auch schon in den letzten Tagen bei paar Beratungen geholfen (hab dann jeweils auf deinen Thread verwiesen). Bzgl. Farben, da ist es halt so: als ich die ersten Dosen in die Hand nahm, da gab es eigentlich noch kaum welche bzw. Sparvar war das Mass aller Dinge, mittlerweile hat man aber fast schon sooooooo ne krass grosse Auswahl... Drum teste ich auch gerne für ein paar Händler div. Hersteller, bevor sie diese ins Sortiment nehmen (nebst den Marken, nach welchen die Kunden eh immer fragen). So fand ich z.B. auch den US Hersteller Liquitex, welcher geile Acrylfarben als Paste, Spray und Marker hat, vorallem Naturtöne. 
Mag eben Farben, drum mag ich auch so sehr den Herbst: das Laub in all den Farben, sieht soooooo geil aus


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

oder dann entsprechend diese:
SODIAL2 Stueck Aluminium Kuehlkoerper fuer DDR RAM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
und ebenfalls lackieren. sind etwas günstiger, keine versandkosten und schneller versandbereit

ram mit led ist dann nicht ganz mein fall. ich probiere es mal mit den steckdingern.


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jo, die gehen auch. Sind wohl baugleich zu den Akasa: je ein Blech und ne Klammer (gibt sie ja auch noch in schwarz: Kuhler fur DDR RAM fur SZR Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor). Hatte selber mit so nem Kit noch ne Idee, doch da ich bisher bei den HyperX den Heatspreader nicht abrupfen wollt und auch bei den Ballistix wollt ich sie nicht abnehmen, weshalb das Projekt bisher noch ansteht: Rosteffekt  Inspiriert hat mich dieser Mod, den ich einfach nur geil-o-matic find: Rig Spotlight: Mod Dudes' Corsair Modding Challenge Fallout Vault-Tec Build | GeForce. So bissel im Rat-Look, wobei mir dieser hier auch noch gefällt: Re: PROJECT ISOLATION (modded Cooler Master MasterCase 5 Maker) [Build Logs / Projects] - ocaholic. So ein Mod würd eben wie die Faust auf's Auge zu den Noctua Lüfis passen, alles schön im Braunton


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

hart, was da für arbeit drin stecken muss.

ich hab auch jetzt diese steckdinger bestellt... oh mann  jetzt reichts dann aber auch wieder


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Momentan und ohne strom und led lichter (die graka ist jetzt auch einen slot weiter oben) sieht das teil jetzt so aus. wie ich finde eigentlich auch nich soo verkehrt.
aber hier sieht man die blenden hinten recht deutlich und fallen für meinen geschmack negativ auf, der kühlkröper ist eigentlich ganz cool, aber matt stell ichs mir noch mal geiler vor. ich werds euch zeigen, wenn ich es lackiert habe. dann auch mit vernünftigen fotos und "beleuchtung".


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Übrigens, die PCI Slotblenden gibt es schon fertig in schwarz, dann musst du deine nicht extra lacken und hättest für nen zukünftigen Mod deine weissen Blenden auf der Seite. Bei meinem F31 (ähnlicher Aufbau wie das R5 Define) hab ich auch andere genommen, da die originalen von Thermaltake etwas zu grosse Löcher haben. Bei mir sind jetzt die Silverstone Slotblenden drin. Werd sie aber beiGelegenheit mal gegen rote von LD Cooling tauschen, da bei mir im Case alles bissel rot angehaucht ist  Die gäb es auch in schwarz und blau.
Stehe vor nem ähnlichen Problem: bei meinem F31 kann man ja oben die Dämmplatten wegnehmen, um den Radiator oder Lüfis anzubringen. Da ich aber den Radiator leicht versetzt montiert hab, kann ich die eine Platte nicht mehr anbringen und müsst sie eigentlich zerschneiden. Da ich aber ungerne die originalen Teile kaputtmachen will (falls ich es mal verkaufen möcht, dann soll es wieder so original wie möglich sein), hab ich mir jetzt erst mal ne Kartonschablone gemacht und werd demnächst wohl beim Conrad ein Stück rotes Acrylglas bestellen, dieses dann zuschneiden und einpassen. So schlag ich 2 Fliegen mit einem Klatsch: die Öffnung ist dicht und optisch sieht es wohl besser aus als mit der originalen schwarzen Dämmplatte


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Bekommt die Grafikkarte da unten überhaupt genug Luft?
Ich finde die weißen Blenden gar nicht mal so schlecht, ich würde den CPU Kühler und den Kühler des Boardchips noch weiß lackieren.
Sieht sicher klasse aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Man könnte ja ein s/w Design draus machen und auch die Kuntstoffabdeckung der GraKa noch färben 
Würde dann auch zum Fractal Heck-Lüfter passen.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Japp, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus. ^^


----------



## Chimera (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Jo, Black/White sieht sicher auch cool aus, drum würd ich an deiner Stelle erst mal ein gutes Konzept auswerkeln, gucken was dir am besten zusagt und erst dann mit dem umsetzen beginnen  Man sollte nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

@Chimera Okay, da gucke ich mal nach solchen Slotblenden zum nachbestellen/kaufen. Stimmt schon, ist besser die Originale zu behalten.
@Xaphyr Wie gesagt, die Graka ist jetzt einen PCI Slot dankt dem InteressiertenUser höher verbaut  als dort auf dem Bild. Die Graka ist beim Stresstest bisher nicht über 73 Grad gekommen - alles gut soweit.
@Kabelbinder Ich weiß was du meinst, allerdings habe ich dasAsus  Z170 Pro Gaming board. Das ist Rot und hat auch rote LEDS und "Linien" integriert die eigentlich ziemlich cool aussehen. Außerdem hab ich eine Qpad 85 Tastatur - die kann nur rot Leuchten.
Gesamt"konzept" sieht also ein Schwarz-Rot "Design" vor. Ihr müsstet es sehen, wenn die bereits vorhandenen Lichter an sind. Das sieht so schon auch cool aus. Ich hab auch schon geschaut, wie ich den Windforce Schriftzug rot statt blau leuchten lassen kann, ist aber auch mit mehr Umbau verbunden, aber kommt auch noch - scheint möglich zu sein.
Schwarzmatte Hardware bei roter (aber nicht heller) indirekter LED Beleuchtung. 

Die Lüfter sind derzeit die originalen vom Define R5 und leisten eigentlich einen guten Job - heute erst getestet was die bringen können. Da ist zwar auch angedacht andere zu verbauen - steht aber hinten auf der Liste, da die, die ich will dann das Budget doch zusehr belasten und Momentan nicht notwendig sind.

Hab noch ein Bild im Inet gefunden (ist nicht von mir, aber zeigt die integrierte Beleuchtung meines mainboards)
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/gigabyte-z170-gaming-k3-leds.jpg

Es hat dann auch noch ein paar einzelne leds verteilt auf dem mainboard, die man jetzt in dem bild nicht sieht. Die linien lassen sich dann auch mit einer wellen bzw. fließ animation betreiben. alles spielerein von denen ich beim kauf nichts wusste und umso überraschter war . deshalb sollte rot nun doch irgendwie wichtiger bestandteil sein - auch wenn ich generell ein s/w konzept auch geil finde - dazu passt aber die derzeit vorhandene hardware eben nicht so gut.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Du weisst schon dass rote Beleuchtung erst so richtig zur Geltung kommt wenn sie weiße Bauteile beleuchtet?
Mein PC ist auch in schwarz-weiß gehalten, meine Beleuchtung in blau.
Du könntest das Rot also durchaus mit Weiß kombinieren und das Ganze dann mit roten LEDs ausleuchten.


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

hast du bilder deines gehäuses?


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Nein, zurzeit hab ich nur ne Handykamera, meine DSLR ist den Weg allen irdischen gegangen und Ersatz kann ich mir erst nächsten Monat leisten.
Aber ich kann dir ein Beispielbild aus dem Netz zeigen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oder folgender, einmal weiß beleuchtet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und einmal in rot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

....falls die Bastelei doch i-wie nicht hin haut (trotz der ganzen coolen Tipps von Chimera, von mir auch ein Danke) kann ich dir immer noch den Fortis 3 empfehlen 

*Klick* und Klick*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Also weiß in rot beleuchtet find ich persönlich nicht so dolle.
Hat mir bei meinem H440 jedenfalls nicht so gut ausgesehen, vor allem im ausgeleuchteten Raum nicht. Wenn das Innenleben komplett schwarz ist, dann braucht man allerdings auch einiges an Leuchtkraft.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Weiß mit violett ist zum niederknien. Wir haben hier auch nen User der das hat, auch als Avatar, sieht begnadet aus.


----------



## MontagID (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

fortis 3, wenn ichs mitm lackieren verkack,  entscheide ich mich zwischen dem und einen dark rock 3. aber ich setz jetzt mal aufs lackieren.  



@ Xaphyr der weiß beleuchtete sieht schon cool aus. die anderen zwei sehen auch gut aus, aber treffen nicht meinen geschmack. zumal sie vom aufbau auch weit von meinen möglichkeiten entfernt sind. ich bewege mich bei meinem gehäuse und fenster ja in einem eher konzentrierten bereich. hinzukommt die beleuchtung meines mainboards.

Was mir schon auch gefallen hätte, wäre das weiße case von fractal design und dann konsequent schwarze hardware - sicher ne saubere sache.


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Der rot beleuchtete ist der gleiche wie der weiß beleuchtete.


----------



## hanrot (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Rote Beleuchtung auf schwarzem Grund geht aber auch ganz gut! Ich habe bei mir dieses Grundthema plus eine RGB Kette und bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## bummi18 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Bequiet Dark Rock pro 3     sieht recht edel aus , perfekt verarbeitet (leider sehr fumelig zu installieren) Noctua nh d 15 , wäre auch noch ein Kandidat, nachteil: braune Lüfter , vorteil : sehr leicht zu installieren.


----------



## MontagID (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Gigabyte G1 Gaming GeForce GTX 960 / 970 / 980 LED Swap

jetzt kommt da dann auch eine rote led rein  ist schon unterwegs. vielleicht kommt sich rechtzeitig zum wochenende


----------



## MontagID (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Ich glaube es ist keine schlechte Entscheidung, die Slots schwarz zu machen, und wie geplant, den Lüfter zu lackieren.
Siehe Bilder


----------



## Adi1 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wie gesagt, eine zusätzliche Lackschicht behindert immer die Wärmeabfuhr


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Es geht doch nach wie vor nur um die oberste Lamelle...

Den Lüfter würde ich allerdings nicht lackieren, ist viel zu umständlich und erhöht unter Umständen die Lautstärke.
Da würde ich mir lieber einen neuen zulegen: zum Beispiel einen SW2 (wenn du noch was Zeit hast evtl. sogar SW3) oder F140SP. Die Venturi HF von Fractal kämen prinzipiell auch infrage, sind von der Farbgebung in naturell allerdings eher blau-grau, je nach Beleuchtung sogar grünlich am Rahmen.

Die Serienlüfter vom Fractal, Dynamic GP-14, gibt es übrigens auch in schwarz.


----------



## MontagID (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

ich drücke mich vielleicht auch immer wieder unglücklich aus aus 
wie der kabelbinder festgestellt hat, geht es nachwievor um die obereste lamelle.

ja, den lüfter werde ich nicht lackieren. den kühlkörper und davon nur die oberste lamelle und davon nur eine seite! 

Ja, ich habe auch gesehen, dass es das ganze case in einer blackout edition gibt...  hätte ich das gekauft (wenn ich bereits zu dem zeitpunkt davon gewusst hätte), könnte ich mir das umlackieren der lamellen sparen - hätte aber auch 20 euro mehr gekostet. nicht so wild


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Dann ists ja gut 
Dachte schon, der Hecklüfter sollte auch noch dran glauben.


----------



## Chimera (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Am Rande, falls andere mal die Idee haben sollten den Lüfi lacken zu wollen: nur machen, wenn man mit ner Airbrushpistole arbeiten kann, mit der Dose würd ich es eher lassen. Grund: es ist schnell passiert, dass man ungleichmässige Schichten auf den Rotorblätter hat und durch die Unwucht, wie DerKabelbinder schon schrieb, kann sich die Lautstärke schnell mal erhöhen. Das Problem bei Dosen ist halt einfach, dass es schwerer zu dosieren ist als mit ner Pistole, da lassen sich viel feiner Schichten dosierter auftragen.
Aber gibt ja eh schon genügend gute Lüfter, vorallem wenn sie schwarz sein sollen. Alternativ zu den Silent Wings gäb es ja auch die Shadow Wings, die etwas günstiger sind (nicht viel, aber immerhin etwas) und einfach die tauschbaren Ecken nicht haben. Bei meinem F31 hab ich in der Front 2x den 140mm Mid Speed Shadow Wing und nur im Heck den Silent Wing (wegen den Ecken, da ich ihn zuvor an nem CPU Kühler hatte). Find die noch immer was vom feinsten, wenn es um die Lautstärke geht. Hab meine Frontlüfis permanent mit 9V am laufen (meine MaxZero kann eben nur 0dBA Modus, 5V, 9V und 12V -> war aber eine der wenigen Lusteu, welche keine Probleme mit der gedämmten Türe hat) und hab so nen guten Kompro bzgl. Lautstärke und Kühlung der HDDs. 

Und nochmals, bzgl. der Slotblenden, da würd ich eher ein Satz der ID Cooling, Lian-Li, Silverstone, etc. nehmen und die originalen lassen. Denke bitte daran: alles was du am Case veränderst, drückt bei nem späteren Wiederverkauf ordentlich den Preis nach unten. Ich hab z.B. von meinem Bitfenix Shinobi diese Blenden (also mit gleichem Aussehen) übrig gehabt, da wegen der Soundkarte, Clear CMOS Blende (geiles Teil, wenn man am Mobo keinen Reset Button hat und/oder sonst keinen Clear CMOS am Brett hat) und Graka einige übrig waren, welche ich dann auf die anderen Gehäuse umgenutzt hab.  Gibt übrigens so einige "Designs" bei den Slotblenden, von feinen Löchern über grössere Löcher zu Blenden mit Schlitzen und anderen Schlitzen. Und eben, farbige bekommst du recht günstig beim Aquatuning, falls es anstatt schwarz halt rote oder baleu sein sollen 

Und bzgl. Beleuchtung... tja, da hab ich auch schon paar Sachen ausprobiert, früher halt mit den Kathoden und später dann mit der NZXT LED Lichterkette . Die gefiel mir sehr, denn sie hat 3 Leuchtstufen und kann auch ausgeschaltet werden. Zusätzlich hab ich von Sharkoon nen kleinen LED Spot, den ich im 5,25" (wo die Lüsteu drin sitzt) so angebracht hab, dass er Richtung Kühler leuchtet. Bei Tag sieht man kaum viel von der Beleuchtung, aber nachts sieht es aus wie im Puff 
Ein anderer Ansatz, der aber auch sehr interessant aussieht: das NZXT Hue+. Da hat man dan nsogar die Möglichkeit, falls einem mal ne Farbe nicht so sehr passt, einfach umzustellen. Zudem kann man die LED Strips einfach verlängern/erweitern, was bissel besser als bei der alten Lichterkette ist, denn die hat fixe Längen (1m und 2m). In Combi mit der CAM Software hat man dann natürlich schon ne coole Spielerei (nutze die CAM selber als Standalone Software, um mir die Werte während dem zocken auf dem Handy anzuzeigen). Ist aber eben mehr ne Spielerei, kein wirkliches Muss. Find aber schon cool, dass man mit dieser Software nicht nur den PC überwachen kann, sondern eben auch die LEDs der Hue+ regeln kann und auch mit dem Grid+ die Lüfter regeln kann. Das Overlay hab ich bisher noch nicht getestet, aber im Grossen und Ganzen zeigte sich die Software bisher erstaunlicherweise sehr stabil. Find sie sogar besser als Logitechs ARX, da hab ich öfters Verbindungsprobleme.

Jedenfalls hast du jetzt noch einiges vor dir


----------



## Icedaft (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Aqua Computer farbwerk USB, Aquabus Version Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland flexibler, günstiger, erweiterbar.


----------



## MontagID (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Hab ja gesagt, ich zeigs wenn es soweit steht.
Hab mich aber jetzt doch dazu entschlossen eine Wasserkühlung anzuschaffen. das mit dem Lüfter ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Ich habe jetzt zudem, wie bereits ja mal angerissen, die Slotblenden hinten durch dunkle ersetzt (bzw. die vom Define R3 schwarz lackiert), und die weißen Fractal Design Lüfter durch die schwarzen BeQuite Silent Wings 2 ersetzt.


----------



## hanrot (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wie hast du das jetzt bei dir final mit den LEDs gelöst?


----------



## MontagID (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Ich habs mir jetzt tatsächlich angetan und mir hue+ bestellt. kam heute und eigentlich nur ärger damit gehabt, bis jetzt.
1. ein led strip war defekt
2. die "cam" software ist absoluter schrott - sie lahmt, belastet die cpu ohne ersichtlichen grund
3. es gibt keine shortcuts mit denen man bestimmte profile aktivieren oder deaktiveren kann (zumindest noch nicht gefunden)
4. man muss nicht, aber soll sich einen account anlegen und man logt sich dann da auch jedes mal ein - es gibt zwar auch die möglichkeit als gast zu starten, aber irgendwie trotzdem komisch
5. überschreibt es die gpu fan einstellungen vom msi afterburner. in dieser cam software ist eben auch ein tuning tool integriert mit dem man theoretisch die cpu und auch die gpu übertakten könnte (ich will eigentlich nur licht in meiner kiste, übertakten tu ich wenn dann mit anderen tools...)
6. hat es meine festplatten gehindert in den energiesparmodus zu wechseln - was bei einer platte bei mir wichtig is, weil die nervend laut is... erst als ich ein bestimmtes tool deaktiviert hab, der die laufzeit der festplatten ausliest, konnten die platten wieder in den energiespar modus
7. alles einzustellen war ziemlich fummelig, da die software immer wieder hängt oder auch andere progs zum absturz bringt. diablo 3 hab ich, nicht wie sonst mit max 60 fps gepsielt, sondern dann plötzlich nur noch zwischen 30-40 und die cpu temp ging auf 80 grad... dann wird man von cam software genervt, dass die cpu temp so hoch, dann mach ich das prog aus, und die cpu temp geht wieder auf normal temp runter und ich hab meine 60 fps wieder... 

also ich weiß nich. ich hab das jetzt ausm autostart raus genommen, meine einstellung festgelegt, damit bootet er auch und jetzt mal gucken. vielleicht kommt da bald mal ein software update. ich hab mich jetzt aber auch nich groß erkundigt, ob andere ähnliche schwierigkeiten mit der software haben. schien mir bisher eigentlich alles recht solide gewesen zu sein, aber bei der software hakts.

ich hab dann das kaputte ding selbst zusammen gelötet. hatte glück weil ich tatsächlich ein lötkolben da hatte (womit ich eigentlich GAR NICHTS zu tun habe . aber hat geklappt...


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Du weisst aber, dass du die Funktion in der CAM Software ausmachen kannst, dass es den GPU Fan regelt? Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit die Software (obwohl ich gar nix NZXT-iges hab) und find sie seit dem letzten Update eigentlich besser als das ARX von Logitech. Auch bzgl. CPU Belastung... noch nix negatives. Wobei man sagen muss, dass das Tuning der GPU sowieso noch immer Beta ist, also nix finales.
Was mir an der CAM Software passt: ich lasse den PC auch mal arbeiten, wenn ich bei der Arbeit bin und dank der CAM Software hab ich auch von unterwegs alles im Blick bzw. kann bei Gefahr kurz dem Nachbar ein Phone machen und ihn bitten, den PC abzuschalten. Und bzgl. anmelden, auch da hat ich ne einfache Lösung: hab für solche Sachen nen zweiten Google Account, der nur für solche Sachen ist und so kann ich mich mit G+ einloggen  Da dort weder persönliches steht, noch sonst was interessantes, ist es mir egal


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

das mit der fan übernahme  hab ich jetzt auch irgendwie hingekriegt - weiß nich wo...
aber ich hab die software ohnehin nicht laufen, das zieht meine pc irgendwie runter. ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt. mit keinem program derartige probleme gehabt, eigentlich hab ich ein sehr stabiles und flüssiges system aber sobald das ding an ist, geht alles den bach runter.
ich werds mir ggf. noch mal anschaun.
aufjeden fall war die software der grund KEINE kraken x41 zu kaufen


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

@MontagID: Pssst, guck mal, was bald passend zur CAM Software kommt: H7 Quad Lumi: Erster softwaregesteuerter RGB-CPU-Kuhler. Der wäre dann ja auch schick, wobei ich es cooler fänd, wenn sie dies beim grösseren H5 machen würden  Nimmt mich nur wunder, wie stark die Beleuchtung ist und ob es eher kitschig wirkt oder doch dezent-cool


----------



## hanrot (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Hahaha das ist schon ein wenig wie der feuchte Traum eines jeden 13 jährigen! Nichts desto trotz ist die Idee cool.


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



hanrot schrieb:


> Hahaha das ist schon ein wenig wie der feuchte Traum eines jeden 13 jährigen! Nichts desto trotz ist die Idee cool.



Naja, solange es nicht blinkt wie an ner Kirmiss und nicht auch noch ne Melodie angespielt wird, geht es noch  Da fand ich die lila Kühler von... shit, mir fällt grad der Name nicht mehr ein, schon krasser oder dann die pink gestalteten CM Kühler  Mit LED geht noch, wenn es nicht zu extrem ist, würd noch gut zu meinem Blinki-RAM passen.


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

ohwei, der wäre ja sogar oben auch matt/schwarz. ich hätts mir vielleicht überlegt, wenn ich keine leds bereits im case hätte. so würds mir wohl tatsächlich zu viel werden 
ich muss eh sagen, dass ichs jetzt eh schon ziemlich übertrieben hab mit der kiste.

edit: muss noch mal kurz nachfassen: wo in der cam software kann ich denn alles unnötige ausstellen? bin ich blind?


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Wenn du die Lüfisteuerung der GPU meinst, da hat es so nen Button mit "Change Mode", da drauf klicken und auf "Default" stellen, dann regelt es normal mit Afterbummser. Und wenn du oben auf das Zahnrad klickst, kannst du z.B. einstellen, ob du in games das Overlay willst oder nicht und vorallem kannst du dort die nervenden Benachrichtigungen abstellen (hat mich genervt, alle paar Sekunden Popups zu den Platten).
Solange du im Bereich Tuning nix änderst, macht es auch nix. Muss aber sagen, dass es im Vergleich zur letzten oder vorletzten Version jetzt ein paar neue Sachen hat, aber auch ein paar fehlen. Wobei es mir eigentlich reicht, mir dient es eh nur ab und zu zur Überwachung.
Mir gefällt an dem Tool eben, dass es nicht so überfrachtet mit Infos ist. Hatte bis vor kurzem seit Jahren HWInfo32 am laufen, doch dies ist mittlerweile so ein überfülltest Tool geworden... Aida64 oder Everest sind zwar auch gross und umfangreich, doch meist braucht man ja gar nicht so viele Infos. Drum bin ich happy, dass die CAM Software aktuell funzt und nicht zu krass das Sys belastet und vorallem nicht wie die ARX Software an Hardware gebunden bzw. gekoppelt ist. Man kann(!) bei der CAM auch HW regeln, man muss aber nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Dann wundere ich mich schon sehr. Es ist/war default und dennoch reagierten die lüfter anders. Das iverlay gab ich ausprobieren wollen, nir kurz, ging aber auch nicht.


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Nun, bei mir funzt es auf zwei völlig verschiedenen PCs 1A. Auf diesem mit FX-6300/HD7770/Win 10 Pro genauso wie auf dem i5-3470/GTX 760/Win 7 Home. Wobei eben, ich nutze es schon seit einigen Versionen, in den früheren war es eher mal buggy und laggte auch gerne mal, aber seit Version 3.x.x ist es recht stable. Meine Gehäuselüfis regel ich eben bei allen 3 PCs nur noch über externe Lüftersteuerungen, nur für die CPU wird der Lüfi bzw. bei der AiO die beiden Lüfis vom Board geregelt, die Grakas werden nur über PrecisionX (alte Version, nix gut das neue PrecisionX 16 Mistkübelzeugs) bzw. Afterbummser geregelt.
Was sein kann: hast du evtl. den Riva Statistic Dingenskirchen drauf? Den hab ich eben nicht drauf, da ich damit auf dem Win 10 PC immer wieder Probs hatte und es drum entfernte. Weil falls du das drauf hast, kann es evtl.(!) sein, dass sich die beiden Tools quälen.


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

unfassbar... beim starten sieht es so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Farbewechseln braucht er dann auch immerhin noch 3% manchmal auch 17% Rechenleistung eines I7 6700k und frisst sogar mehr Arbeitsspeicher als Steam und Cortana zusammen. Wozu? 
Es brächte wohl nichts, es mal an einen anderen internen USB Anschluss zu versuchen? Daran wird es nicht liegen können, oder?

Im durchschnitt bewegt sich das Programm bei 2% Rechenleistung - obwohl es ja eigentlich nichts tut...?!

Welche Version hast du?


----------



## Chimera (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Krass, bei mir sieht es nie krasser als so aus. Ich hab die aktuellste Version, also 3.1.0. Hab noch nie irgendwie hohe Werte gehabt, es blieb immer unter 200MB RAM und bei den Prozenten, da immer unter 10%. Und ist ja nicht so, dass mein FX eine super-duper CPU ist 
Wobei, wenn bei dir noch was geregelt wird, ja dann dürft die Auslastung schon höher sein. Bei mir muss es gar nix regeln, es überwacht nur. Wenn du mal die LED Kontrolle ausschaltest, wie hoch ist dann die Belastung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MontagID (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

muss ich m orgen dann mal ausprobieren. gerade eben habe ich gesehen, dass wenn ich dann auch länger nichts mache, die cpu belastung auch runter geht. ein paar klicks kann ich in dem programm machen, soweit funktioniert dann auch alles noch recht verzögerungsfrei, aber dann wenn es mal ein wenig schneller gehen soll, dann hänkt das prog immer wieder und ich muss auf reaktion der led strips warten.
naja mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

*@Themenersteller:* Ich finde es interessant, dass du den Brocken 2 auch so hässlich findest, wie ich. Habe mir im Forum vor 3 Monaten meine Zusammenstellung absegnen lassen und da wurde auch ständig der Brocken 2 empfohlen, obwohl ich klar gesagt habe, dass mir neben der Kühlleistung eben auch die Optik sehr wichtig ist. Wollte allerdings keine AiO Wakü, da ich noch immer der Meinung bin, das Wasser und Elektronik einfach nicht zusammengehören. Hab mich dann letztlich für den be quiet Dark Rock 3 entschieden...bewusst nicht den Pro 3, weil Backstein.  Und das Ergebnis kann sich, m.M.n., sowohl optisch als auch kühltechnisch sehen lassen. Oder was meint ihr? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimera (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *@Themenersteller:* Ich finde es interessant, dass du den Brocken 2 auch so hässlich findest, wie ich. Habe mir im Forum vor 3 Monaten meine Zusammenstellung absegnen lassen und da wurde auch ständig der Brocken 2 empfohlen, obwohl ich klar gesagt habe, dass mir neben der Kühlleistung eben auch die Optik sehr wichtig ist. Wollte allerdings keine AiO Wakü, da ich noch immer der Meinung bin, das Wasser und Elektronik einfach nicht zusammengehören. Hab mich dann letztlich für den be quiet Dark Rock 3 entschieden...bewusst nicht den Pro 3, weil Backstein.  Und das Ergebnis kann sich, m.M.n., sowohl optisch als auch kühltechnisch sehen lassen. Oder was meint ihr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Optisch ja, kann sich sehen lassen. Was mich an den BQ bisher einfach mega stört: sie haben eins der beschissensten Befestigungssystemen. Warum sie es nicht gebacken kriegen, ein System wie Noctua/Coolink, Prolimatech, Thermalright oder mittlerweile auch Scythe beizufügen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Plus, was mich als zusätzlichen AMD-Nutzer ebenso nervt: man kann die kleineren Kühler wie den Dark Rock eben auf AMD Brettern nur von unten nach oben blasend montieren und nicht von vorne nach hinten.
Find ich schade, denn ansonsten wären sie sicher voll interessant. Aber bei den Preisen, welche ja locker auf dem Niveau von Noctua liegen, erwarte(!) ich ein ebenso hochwertiges und vorallem kinderleichtes Befestigungssystem und nicht eins, wo man sich verrenken muss. Ist schade, aber wohl deshalb findet man auch den Eierlegendenwollmilchsau-Kühler nicht


----------



## MontagID (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*

Seh ich genauso. Kenne die montageart aber nicht. Gut aussehen tut er auf jeden fall


----------



## Chimera (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



MontagID schrieb:


> Seh ich genauso. Kenne die montageart aber nicht. Gut aussehen tut er auf jeden fall



Guck mal hier. Interessanterweise hat der Pure Rock als einziger Turmkühli ein passables Befestigungssystem, mit ner Brücke an nem Halterahmen. Bei den grossen aber, da muss man mit nem bescheidenen Maulschlüssel rumfrickeln. Mit RAM drin, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, ausser man hat Gummihände (siehe Bild).
Ist in meinen(!) Augen einfach einem Premiumprodukt unwürdig. Immerhin, seit dem DRP und DRP2 hat es sich leicht geändert, aber nicht wirklich zum viel besseren (früher musste man einfach wie bei den früheren Scythe Modellen mit nem Schraubenzieher von hinten anziehen-> Bild 2). Früher hatte ja auch Scythe so ein ähnliches System, doch da hat man auf die Kritiken gehört (wenn ich bedenke, dass der Yasya damals gar mit Push Pins kam  ). Beim Ashura und Mugen Max hat man einfach wiederum das Problem mit zu hohem Anpresdruck, doch dies nenn ich jetzt mal ein kleineres Übel  
Nun, für mich(!) gehört das SecuFirm Befestigungssystem immer noch zu den besten im Premiumsegment (Bild 3). Es ist praktisch unmöglich, dass man den Kühler zu fest anzieht, da das Gewinde limitiert. Das System von Thermalright folgt bei mir auf Platz 2, gefolgt von Prolimatech und dann Scythe. EKL/Alpenföhn ist mittlerweile auch gut aufgestellt, wobei da ab und zu doch noch vereinzelt zu kurze Schrauben auftauchen (erst kürzlich bei nem Kollegen der Fall). BQ siedelt sich leider in meinen(!) Augen eher im Bereich CoolerMaster an, auch deren System mit den Muttern an der Rückseite ist... naja, nicht grad super helle (wobei sie dieses ja auch nicht bei allen einsetzen) 
So, nun aber genug über Befestigungssysteme gelästert und gejammert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



Chimera schrieb:


> So, nun aber genug über Befestigungssysteme gelästert und gejammert



Ja, sicher ist das Befestigungssystem bei BQ nicht optimal, doch unmöglich ist es nicht 

Mit den großen Modellen werden ohnehin die Profis angesprochen, die packen das sowieso


----------



## Chimera (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, sicher ist das Befestigungssystem bei BQ nicht optimal, doch unmöglich ist es nicht
> 
> Mit den großen Modellen werden ohnehin die Profis angesprochen, die packen das sowieso



Moment, nicht falsch verstehen: ich sagte nix von es sei unmöglich oder grottenschlecht, sondern dass es für ein Premiumprodukt im oberen Preissegment in meinen(!) Augen einfach ein NoGo ist. Wenn ich 60.- bis 70.- für nen Lukü zahle, dann erwarte(!) ich einen top Kühler mit ebenso top Befestigungssystem.  Das irritiert mich ja so an BQ: bei den Shadow Rock und Pure Rock würd ich es ja noch verstehen, doch gerade der Pure Rock kommt mit nem (in meinen Augen) besseren System daher als die deutlich teureren. Und mit dem Gewicht hat dies sicher nix zu tun, denn ein NH-D14 oder NH-D15 wiegen ja locker ebenso viel wie ein DR Pro 3, doch trotzdem haben die keine Probs mit der Befestigung von vorne.
Wie gesagt, ich sage nicht, dass es grundlegend schlecht ist oder die Kühler dadurch schlecht seien, aber bei so nem hohen Preis erwarte ich(!) halt schon ein recht perfektes Teil. Kann sein, dass ich da bissel heikel bin...


----------



## Adi1 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schicker single CPU Kühler*



Chimera schrieb:


> Moment, nicht falsch verstehen: ich sagte nix von es sei unmöglich oder grottenschlecht, sondern dass es für ein Premiumprodukt im oberen Preissegment in meinen(!) Augen einfach ein NoGo ist. Wenn ich 60.- bis 70.- für nen Lukü zahle, dann erwarte(!) ich einen top Kühler mit ebenso top Befestigungssystem.  Das irritiert mich ja so an BQ: bei den Shadow Rock und Pure Rock würd ich es ja noch verstehen, doch gerade der Pure Rock kommt mit nem (in meinen Augen) besseren System daher als die deutlich teureren. Und mit dem Gewicht hat dies sicher nix zu tun, denn ein NH-D14 oder NH-D15 wiegen ja locker ebenso viel wie ein DR Pro 3, doch trotzdem haben die keine Probs mit der Befestigung von vorne.
> Wie gesagt, ich sage nicht, dass es grundlegend schlecht ist oder die Kühler dadurch schlecht seien, aber bei so nem hohen Preis erwarte ich(!) halt schon ein recht perfektes Teil. Kann sein, dass ich da bissel heikel bin...



Kein Problem, ich habe dich schon verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

